# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Thư mời tham gia http://www.goonline.vn/

## duylp8686

có ai đã từng tham gia http://www.goonline.vn/ chưa?sao em đăng kí xong,đăng nhập thì nó đòi có thư mời của bạn bè là sao?


bác nào tham gia rồi thì mời em cái!
email:[email protected]

thanks trc nha!

----------


## devico

về trường hợp này bạn phải bắt buộc phải được mời tham gia thì mới đăng nhập đc . hiện giờ mạng xã hội này vtc đang thử nghiệm nên còn nhiều điều để chỉnh sữa

----------


## dangtin1

ui zoi` đầy người tham gia rồi!k có ai tham ja rồi à?hic!ai tham gia rùi mời mình cái!

----------

